# In Honor of Hertz9753



## BWG (Mar 25, 2021)

Hey guys, been a while since I've been around here, but if you remember hertz, you might appreciate this: https://forums.extremehw.net/topic/1070-in-honor-of-hertz9753-build-log/?do=getNewComment


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 25, 2021)

In honor of???

Edit: I'm not asking who, I'm asking why.


----------



## BWG (Mar 26, 2021)

He used to fold here. Also, for OCN.



thebluebumblebee said:


> In honor of???
> 
> Edit: I'm not asking who, I'm asking why.











						Obituary for Michael  Hertz at Eastgate Funeral & Cremation Service
					

Michael Wayne Hertz, 50, passed away Wednesday, January 17th, 2018, at his home of natural causes. A memorial service will be held at 100 pm Monday, January 22, at Faith Lutheran Church, 1402 E. Avenue C., Bismarck. A prayer service will be held at 300 pm Sunday, January 21, at



					www.eastgatefuneral.com
				




Do you guys run any monthly events I could fold his card in for him to show up on? I have almost all of his passkeys.


----------



## zotric (Apr 16, 2021)

thebluebumblebee said:


> In honor of???
> 
> Edit: I'm not asking who, I'm asking why.


I just clicked the link to find out.


----------



## BWG (Apr 24, 2021)

Ok, should be dropping points today here.


----------



## 64K (Apr 24, 2021)

Sorry to hear this. He started the thread in the Lounge called Mike's Music Club. One of the more popular threads there and I regularly use it.


----------



## qubit (Apr 24, 2021)

I never knew him, but really sorry to hear he’s passed. Sounds like a great guy.


----------



## 1freedude (May 4, 2021)

Thats what I get for working too much, missing news like this.  We chatted a few times many years ago.

Rest in peace, brother


----------



## MentalAcetylide (May 5, 2021)

50 is quite young by today's standard. Brad McQuade also passed away in late 2019 at the same age. He was the lead programmer/designer of Sony Online Entertainment's Everquest for a while. Before his passing, he was working on a new MMORPG "Pantheon" or something like that.


----------



## BWG (May 6, 2021)

Yeah, he was a cool guy. Glad I still had the GPU. We actually have an event on EHW it's folding in, and it's doing really well being water-cooled and all. Just parts I had in reserve from long ago were used and some prizing from an event.


----------



## bogmali (May 6, 2021)

Remember him when I was folding at full force here. Will switch my machines in his honor.









						hertz9753
					






					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## BWG (May 7, 2021)

I pushed the power up from 141 watts to 150 watts in the bios today on his 960. Do you need a passkey for him?


----------



## bogmali (May 7, 2021)

BWG said:


> I pushed the power up from 141 watts to 150 watts in the bios today on his 960. Do you need a passkey for him?



Should not but I'll let you know if I do

EDIT: Seeing that you are at Extreme, do you remember Mike047? Here is his profile here: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/members/mike047.68441/


----------



## BWG (May 7, 2021)

bogmali said:


> Should not but I'll let you know if I do
> 
> EDIT: Seeing that you are at Extreme, do you remember Mike047? Here is his profile here: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/members/mike047.68441/



No, but it's ExtremeHW which might not be the same Extreme you're thinking of. My Extreme is an OCN Manager Spin-Off Forum made in the past few years.


----------



## BWG (May 16, 2021)

I forgot to add the advanced flag, so I did that yesterday. Now she's really rolling. 1560 MHz GTX 960 and it has a little more headroom with the power limit raised, but I'll just stay here for now. The card may even win the competition it's in.

Going to switch the team #, but it'll return next month sometime.


----------



## JinuIslife8 (Jun 1, 2021)

RIP this man he must've been a great guy here.


----------



## BWG (Aug 17, 2021)

Switching it back over to your team tonight. Also, it's in that event I posted about. It's actually dominating the whole event on moonshot so terribly that it's wrecked our handicapping model. It went from 325k PPD or so up to 620k or better on those projects, and kept continuously getting them.

Anyway, I hope everyone is doing well. Glad to see your team is folding quite well. Nice work!


----------

